# Stevens Bike Gestohlen HH



## NicoHH (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

gestern am 8.12 zwischen 10 und 18 Uhr hat man mir am Hauptbahnhof dreist mein Stevens Treckingrad gestohlen. Das Fahrrad war mit einem 70  "Abus Cobra"-Schloss am Geländer des U-Bahn Eingangs U2 vor dem HBF seitens der Mönkebergstraße gesichert. Man sollte doch meinen das ein solcher rund um die Uhr belebter, Videoüberwachter Eingang mit Fahradständern ein sicherer Ort für wenige Stunden sei - Pustekuchen !
Da ich nicht versichert bin möchte ich nun so versuchen das Bike irgendwo zu finden. Ich weis das die Chancen sehr, sehr schlecht stehen aber vielleicht kann ich es mit Eigenbemühungen und eurer Hilfe ja doch wieder finden.
Was kann ich selber tun? Wo kann man hier im Umkreis vermeindlich gestohlene Bikes absetzen? Wo kann ich außer bei e-Bay noch nach meinem Fahrrad suchen?

*Details zum Bike* 

_- Trecking/Tourenrad
- Marke Stevens
- Modell 622 Comp
- Rahmenfarbe Schwarz / 28 Zoll
- Rahmennummer 9A-12 F99073819
- Schimano STX-Race Brems- und Schaltsystem / 24 Gang
- Ritchey Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau und Sattelstange (Chrom/Metallic)
- Auffällig schmale Bereifung, keine Schutzbleche, Leuchten oder Reflektoren_

Ich bin für jede Hilfe oder Hinweise dankbar !

Nico


----------



## Christian_74 (9. Dezember 2004)

Schon bei der Polizei die Anzeige gemacht? In den Lokalen in dr Nähe herumfragen ob sie was gesehen haben.

An sonstens zeig ein Bild hier und wir werden ein Auge dafür offen haben.

Viel Erfolg mit der Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (9. Dezember 2004)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon bei der Polizei die Anzeige gemacht? In den Lokalen in dr Nähe herumfragen ob sie was gesehen haben.
> 
> An sonstens zeig ein Bild hier und wir werden ein Auge dafür offen haben.
> 
> Viel Erfolg mit der Suche.


 Vergiss es, da hat niemand was gesehen. Den Leuten auf der Strasse würde es nicht mal auffallen, wenn Du ein Rad direkt unter ihren Nasen klauen würdest. 

 Würde es sich um ein hochwertiges Rad handeln, würde ich sagen, dass gute Stück befindet sich längst auf dem Weg nach Süddeutschland. Hier aber dürfte sich ein halbwegs handwerklich begabter Junkie eine Stunde Entspannung finanziert haben.

 Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn sich das Rad irgendwo in Altona am Strassenrand wiederfinden sollte.

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Blinky (10. Dezember 2004)

Mein Beileid. Hab mein bike gestern auch 'ne Stunde vorm Saturn stehen lassen müssen, und war dementsprechend panisch da oben... Kleiner Tip, marschier mal mit'nem Bild von Deinem Bike durch die Bikeshops in HH. Wenn die Leute da auch Ihre Augen offen halten, is die Chance auf ein Wiedersehen vielleicht ein klein wenig größer...

Ansonsten könnte ich mich immer noch über den Junkie totlachen, der letztes Jahr bei mir ankam und meinte: "Ey Mann, willssu'n Fahrrad ham? Is garantiert nich aus dem Statdtteil hier..."   *ohneWorte*

Trotzdem, Fahrraddiebstahl is ja eigentlich nix zum lachen, also hoffentlich kriegt Ihr den Penner!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (10. Dezember 2004)

NicoHH schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fahrrad war mit einem 70  "Abus Cobra"-Schloss am Geländer des U-Bahn Eingangs U2 vor dem HBF seitens der Mönkebergstraße gesichert.



wie kriegen die den sowas auf? Trick oder Gewalt?
Cobra ist doch so ein Kabel, mit was hattest Du das denn verschlossen?

Mein Beileid,

Gruß

Fritz


----------

